# Tai Chi Robots



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2003)

From Slashdot.org:
http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=02/12/31/2056255&mode=thread&tid=126


> *Tai Chi Robots *
> Posted by timothy on Tuesday December 31, @05:56PM
> from the en-garde dept.
> dknight writes "It seems that Chinese scientists are currently developing a robot which is capable of doing tai chi. The robot is being developed by the Beijing University of Science and Engineering, and is touted to be a great breakthrough in worker safety, as these robots could be used to perform dangerous work. They are supposedly able to sense changes in the slope of the earth around them (hills, etc.) and balance themselves out."



Original Article:


> *China builds robot that can play tai chi *
> Beijing
> December 30 2002
> http://www.smh.com.au/cgi-bin/commo...?path=/articles/2002/12/30/1041196584677.html
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2003)

A Tai Chi robot! Well, that certainly fills a need?


----------



## Taiji fan (Jan 5, 2003)

I know plenty of taiji robots, some taiji zombies and some taiji clones too......:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2003)

An unrelated Tai Chi news story:

"Tai Chi pupil power"
Power Rangers lead Tai Chi at a N.I. elementary school:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/northern_ireland/1965276.stm


----------

